# Newbie II



## Potlicker (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks to all the help I got from you guys my first use of the new TroyBilt went very well. I almost couldn't get my finger off the start button fast enough and it was running. IT did a great job on the 10 or so inches we got. And goodness knows it beat the heck out of a shovel, which I'm just NOT able to use any more. Even at that, it's still a lot of work for an old half cripple. But it's the kind of thing that I can do. I need to tweek the adjustment of the blade just a littleeee bit. It left just a hair too much snow on the pavment. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Good to hear your first trip with your new TroyBilt was a good one. It will only get easier the more you use your Blower. Sure saves you back and shoulders.


----------

